# Doing prep - advice please?



## Janei (Jul 31, 2009)

hi all,I am doing my prep today using Picolax (PICO SALAX) and I've got really bad acid reflux which is making me feel terrible.does anyone know if its OK to take antacids eg gaviscon on prep day??Thanks Jane xx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All I can find is no antacids as part of the nothing by mouth for 6 hours (or whatever) before the test.You might call your pharmacist and see if they have any advice on that, unless you think the doctor would be taking calls on Sunday (there may be a nurse on call at the hospital or clinic you are getting the test done and that would work as well).


----------

